# Help me "Pimp" my FREEBEE (left for dead) New  Braunfels (Charbroil) Smoker?



## manzwood (Jan 8, 2014)

After my Son  recently refinished a deck for a friend of the family this old left for dead smoker showed up at our house...

I guess this old smokey didn't look right on the freshly recovered deck.













2013-08-11_12-36-58_944.jpg



__ manzwood
__ Jan 7, 2014





   













2013-08-11_12-37-25_786.jpg



__ manzwood
__ Jan 7, 2014





   













2013-08-11_12-37-42_250.jpg



__ manzwood
__ Jan 7, 2014






Turns out that this is a New Braunfels "branded" smoker that was built after Charbroil apparently acquired the company.













2013-08-11_12-38-43_747 (2).jpg



__ manzwood
__ Jan 7, 2014





   













2013-08-11_12-39-06_44.jpg



__ manzwood
__ Jan 7, 2014





   













2013-08-11_12-40-54_222.jpg



__ manzwood
__ Jan 7, 2014






The frame appears to be missing some parts as it isn't very stable. While moving the smoker one of the wheels fell off because it was missing one of the "speed nuts" with the plastic hubcap.

I pulled the axle out removed the other hubcap and cut some new 3/8-24 threads, installed a few spacer washers and finished the assembly with a some chrome washers and a chrome acorn nut to secure the wheels on the shaft. At least I can move this thing around without chasing down a loose wheel!

My Son noticed the work and said "Dad, why stop there...pimp that bugger".

I have a media blaster so I can work at cleaning up the steel but I sure could use some ideas on the "pimping" part.

Anyone good at making silk purses??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2014)

Id blast it, paint it clean up the wood and get to smoking! The best way to pimp a smoker is to load those cooking grates up with meat!


----------



## ribwizzard (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd just clean it, cook a few things while kicking back and having a beer, see how it cooks and how the rack placement works out for you.

You could always turn it into a reverse flow, or ad a propane burner, build some nice cooking racks out if stainless, etc.  then paint it after you get all your mods done.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2014)

The braunfeld's are well built and well worth the time to restore.. Here is what I did to mine........... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126385/abts-on-and-off-the-braunfel    

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116230/candy-chicken-thighs

Good luck with the pimping

Joe


----------



## radio (Jan 12, 2014)

Glad to see you are joining the stick burner club
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   That Manzanita wood you are so fond of will sure make for some good eatin' out of that smoker!

I just happen to know where there are some nice oak boards that will make a killer front shelf replacement
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Move the thermometer down closer to grate level, but test it to see if it is accurate first.  If not, get yourself a new one and slap in there. The folks on here can recommend the best one to ya

Always cook with the stack wide open and control the heat with the air intake in the firebox


----------



## manzwood (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tips Old Man!

I was considering doing the reverse flow modification to this FREEBEE but I just ain't that good with my little MIG Welder.

Oh, and just keep it up with those Manzanita comments..you might find a small pile dumped in your driveway someday! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just enough to get ya hooked (hehehehe)


----------



## radio (Jan 12, 2014)

ManzWood said:


> Thanks for the tips Old Man!
> 
> I was considering doing the reverse flow modification to this FREEBEE but I just ain't that good with my little MIG Welder.
> 
> ...


----------



## manzwood (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, been looking at the mods and weather or not I can pull it off without destroying the thing in the process.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh LOOKIE what I just got! 













Diamond Plate Smoker mod.jpg



__ manzwood
__ Jan 12, 2014






A length of bright Aluminum Diamond Plate thats exactly the right width to replace the wood slats of the work table...

And enough left over to span the legs on both sides!

Whatcha think?

Oh, heck..Mike will make room for what ever I have...Remember Dad's buying...again!


----------



## radio (Jan 12, 2014)

By golly, that will work!  I'm just afraid the Weber has you spoiled and you will take a sledge hammer to the stick burner when (not IF;-) the temps start to fluctuate on you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I absolutely love my New Braunfels though!


----------



## pittocarrillo (Nov 24, 2015)

I just got this charbroil offset smoker and it looks like it was made  with the better quality of steel looking forward to reverse flow this baby 
Anyone knows how you know if it's gonna be worth it modifying this baby 












image.jpeg



__ pittocarrillo
__ Nov 24, 2015


----------

